# Please, post examples of some tall buildings and how much it cust to build them!!



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

I wonder if I won the lottery... like $50 million, what kind of building I would be able to build. So please... post pics and names of some famous, tall buildings and the price to build them. How much is the building cust for the Burj Dubai for example? And Taipei 101? For the Petronas? And for shorter buildings...?? Is 50 million enough for a 30 floors highrise?


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

I've also wanted to use unexpected lottery winnings to do something like that. US $50M would probably build a 30 story residential building in most cities, but probably not a commercial building.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong's HSBC headquarters costed about US$1 billion to build in the 1980s, and was reputedly the world's most expensive building. I believe that title was lost recently.


----------

